# 330ci vs 328ci



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Plaz said:


> *
> 
> Needless to say, I disagree!
> 
> ...


Just say NO to wood in any E46!


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> Basically, I really dislike the BMW grey (er, baby blue) interiors. *


It doesn't look blue at all


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> It doesn't look blue at all  *


Look at the driver's headrest in the pic of your mom's car that you posted. You can see the blue hue in that pic.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> Look at the driver's headrest in the pic of your mom's car that you posted. You can see the blue hue in that pic. *


I have put more than 40K on gray E46s and have NEVER noticed any blue at all.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> I have put more than 40K on gray E46s and have NEVER noticed any blue at all. *


Looks kinda blue to me, too, Nato! When's the last time you had your eyes checked, bro? :yikes:

Course, you think the E65's stunning while I think it's a turd.

Better stay off the road and track until your eyes and senses have returned to some semblance of normality.  

Just yankin' your chain, dude!


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> *
> 
> Looks kinda blue to me, too, Nato! When's the last time you had your eyes checked, bro? :yikes:
> 
> ...


Maybe in pics you can strech and see a light blue, but I have never noticed it in person.

About the E65, I was drooling over one for about 5 minutes wainting to be called at dinner last night. It was Topaz and just looked so muscluar and had a lot of presence. I was stunned. The attention to detail is overwhelming. But, lets not discuss this as we know how everyone feels in here


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> Maybe in pics you can strech and see a light blue, but I have never noticed it in person.
> 
> About the E65, I was drooling over one for about 5 minutes wainting to be called at dinner last night. It was Topaz and just looked so muscluar and had a lot of presence. I was stunned. The attention to detail is overwhelming. But, lets not discuss this as we know how everyone feels in here  *


Look at alee's pic. That interior looks like a baby nursery it's so blue.

And I think the fact that you claimed to have drooled with respect the the E65 says all we need to know. Hell, I thought the E38 was a stunning car, but I never drooled over one. Too big and too few pedals. No matter what the E65 looks like, it's STILL too big with too few pedals. I am 20-30 years away from even contempalting a car in that class. If I had all the money in the world, I still wouldn't want a 7-series, E38 OR E65.

Drool? You're odd.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *Look at alee's pic. That interior looks like a baby nursery it's so blue.*


LOL! At least it ain't LSB. 


> *Hell, I thought the E38 was a stunning car, but I never drooled over one. Too big and too few pedals. *


How about this one? 6 speed, supercharged E38?  C'mon, you must be a little curious?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> Look at alee's pic. That interior looks like a baby nursery it's so blue.
> 
> ...


Alright, drool was a stong word, but I still thought it looked good and was stunned. I just couln't understand the hate. I have seem them side-by-side with an E38. It looked much fresher and the E38 looked tired.

But, I agree. I wouldn't buy one. The M5 is more my tastes. But, If there was an SMG 760Li, it could be close to the M5 in performance. :bigpimp:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> LOL! At least it ain't LSB. *


LOL!

I'm sure the 'baby blue' interior is a perfect match for your baby blue eyes, too!

:lmao:


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

My rolling nursery (I don't see any blue either, and I have an art background) will be Gray leather / 'titanium' when it arrives. I don't know how long I will be able to stand the 'lack of color'. 

I have seen cars where people have installed custom types of wood trim... where can I see all the colors that are available, and can the different wood trim be ordered at any BMW center?

TIA,

--SONET


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> *I'm sure the 'baby blue' interior is a perfect match for your baby blue eyes, too!*


If I have baby blue eyes, then I really am the postman's child.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2002)

alee said:


> *
> 6 speed, supercharged E38?  C'mon, you must be a little curious?  *


Okay, I will drool over that. But just because I like the idea of large cars with manual trannies (in case I ever need/want a large car).

But I just looked that over and maybe in a few years I'll need to take them a used 740i Sport (E38) that I picked up cheap and have them put in a 6-spd.

Okay alee, you win. I am drooling over that car. If you have to have a car that large, THAT is the way to go.

BTW, alee, how's my never-waxed hood look?


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> If I have baby blue eyes, then I really am the postman's child.   *


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> If I have baby blue eyes, then I really am the postman's child.   *


Another fact about you I did not know, who would have thought:dunno:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *Okay alee, you win. I am drooling over that car. If you have to have a car that large, THAT is the way to go.*


That car is going to be in One Lap of America. I'm itching to see how it does. A lot of thought went into that conversion. :thumb:


> *BTW, alee, how's my never-waxed hood look? *


It looks like it could use a coat of Zaino. 

Seriously though, it looks good. I still think a coat of wax could make your car glisten even more, but then you'd go and ruin that nice wax job with your track days. 

Your hood probably looks better than mine right now. I'm the king of swirls.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *Another fact about you I did not know, who would have thought:dunno: *


I will continue to dazzle and shock the Bimmerfest community. :yikes:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> I will continue to dazzle and shock the Bimmerfest community. :yikes: *


....and the neighbors and the co-workers and the pizza delivery guy....


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> * and the pizza delivery guy....   *


Wait, isn't that you?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> Wait, isn't that you? *


:yikes: Busted, 14 years in the pizza business for me I've eaten more pizza then you have raw fish


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> I will continue to dazzle and shock the Bimmerfest community. :yikes: *


That's enough right there to keep me glued to the Fest.


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

I love mine...why yes I do..after driving a 01 loaner.. I know why I love mine..the end


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

BLACK/ALUM!! :bigpimp:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

If BMW used REAL aluminum trim, it would look wonderful. The plastic stuff is... cheap.:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Nick325xiT said:


> *If BMW used REAL aluminum trim, it would look wonderful. The plastic stuff is... cheap.:dunno: :dunno: *


Agreed.


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

Plaz said:


> *
> 
> Agreed. *


True, it's not the best stuff, but the wood makes black interior look toooooo dark. I am not that old yet!! 

If I were to go with the wood, I think I would have to shell out the $$$ for the birch!! :thumb:

Lighter then the standard wood and MUCH better looking on the black interior IMHO.


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

well birch looks sick on dark interior, maybe on tan. tit looks best on black..I have black interior. I also noticed wood trim is very cheap too, its all plastic as well and snaps and pops under cool/warm conditions... almost not worth having either one:thumbdwn:


----------

